# Toröffnung in Abhängigkeit von Zeit und Stellung



## Bender25 (15 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt ist es 15 Uhr mein Schädel raucht und ich brauch jetzt wieder mal hilfe.

Hab soeben mitbekommen das eine Torüberwachung nun doch nicht über Zeit gemacht werden soll sondern in abhängigkeit von der Stellung und Zeit. 
Sprich ich muss überwachen ob das Tor sich wärend einer bestimmten Zeit von der Stellung ändert
Nur mir fehlt der Ansatz.

Endlagenschalter sowie Stellung 0-100% (Analogwert) ist vorhanden

Bin dankbar für alles


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 April 2010)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so jetzt ist es 15 Uhr mein Schädel raucht und ich brauch jetzt wieder mal hilfe.
> 
> ...




```
L #Stellung
L #Stellung Speicher
==Wasauchimmer
L S5t#Xs
SE T1

U T1
= #Licht im Klo einschalten

L #Stellung
T #Stellung Speicher
```

so in etwa?


----------



## Jan (15 April 2010)

Die Stellung speichern.

Die Stellung mit der gespeicherten Stellung vergleichen.

Gleichzeitig die Zeit ablaufen lassen.

Ist die Stellung ungleich der gespeicherten Stellung, während die Zeit abläuft, dann ...

Reicht das als Ansatz?

Ansonsten währe eine genauere Beschreibung der Aufgabenstellung hilfreich.


----------



## Bender25 (16 April 2010)

Oh man eigentlich mal wieder ganz einfach. Danke euch. Hab mich gestern wohl wieder viel zu viel komplizierter da rein gedacht.


----------



## Jan (16 April 2010)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Oh man eigentlich mal wieder ganz einfach. Danke euch. Hab mich gestern wohl wieder viel zu viel komplizierter da rein gedacht.


 
Was mir in solchen Fällen schon oft geholfen hat, war wenn ich einfach mal ne Nacht drüber geschlafen habe.


----------

